# can't find novorapid pens



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I know sourcing isn't allowed for aas but not sure on insulin as it is legal? Anyway without asking for a source was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of where I might be able to find novorapid pens as I'm really struggling...

Thanks


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

I've checked everywhere I can think of, and nothing.. Can only find novomix 30 or long acting stuff... No idea why


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Only places I know are where I can source steroids so cannot say. Don't know of anywhere that just sells insulin.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Peasnall said:


> Only places I know are where I can source steroids so cannot say. Don't know of anywhere that just sells insulin.


 When I couldn't get any from my reliable source I checked most popular places all seem out of stock and speaking to a few it seems they won't be getting any anytime soon, not sure if there's a supply issue somewhere


----------

